# Tappan to be lowered 9.28 ft



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I just heard from a guy at the gas station that talked to his old girlfriend that married her cousin, that her uncle's sister's nephew's 1st grade teacher heard from a guy fishing tappan the other night that they plan to drop the lake 9.28ft. At least that is what they plan to release to the public, the reality is they are going to completely drain it!

The way I heard it they plan on trot lining and jug fishing all of the catfish and selling them to paylakes and having a big carp bowshoot (no crossbows!) to get rid of the carp and then taking all of the "good" fish to stock in Erie to offset the Canadian gill netters    

Trust me it's true


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think you covered it all.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Lundy, are you sure this is a RELIABLE source   ! It sounds like a familar story!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

A waste of a thread.Really just trying to get more started.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not trying to get anything going at all, certainly not in a negative way.

I am (was) trying to make light of a thread that goes in excess of 10 pages about a lake being lowered 5 ft, who would have have ever thought it.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i don't think the thread is a waste.i think it's great that we can get valuable firsthand information like this,with just he click of the mouse.
man,i bet corey will go through the roof when he hears about that


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

this is the kind of B.S , that we dont need on here !!! REDICULOUS !!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Now why would Corey tell some 1st grade teacher a story like that?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Too funny...I like the addition of the little details...Like no crossbows...lol


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

This is just way too childish for me.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey, how'd I get involved in this? Kim, whatcha been smokin?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is good info Lundy but did they say why they are doing this? If not could you go back and find out?

By the way I think I know that teacher and sometimes she gets her stories mixed up a bit so I am not buying it quite yet.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

When looking at the Salt Fork post's length and discussion content, this is a pretty clever thread. The Salt Fork posted needs ended because there seems to be alot of needless info and jabs. I couldn't help but laugh when reading this thread!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

What, no one has a sense of humor anymore?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> What, no one has a sense of humor anymore?


 i think most people have a sense of humor.i do,even though my wife thinks it's a little warped at times  
but what does she know.when she was born,i think she had a little defect,which causes her funny bone to pop out of joint at times


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy: Fun post!  You had me going for a minute. 

Misfit: I'm mailing a copy of this post to your wife.  

Corey: You are involved because you are so totally........."censored"

Everyone else: Like Thumper's Mother said; If you can't say something nice,
don't say anything at all.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

if you do,i'll take away your ladder,so you can't get in and out of your boat


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

eh,maybe this is the "in-crowd" thread.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

They should not allow those catfish to be trotlined out of there, trotlines need to be illegal!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Lundy

I need to know when this will happen. I can wait at the dam and prove once and for all that my sister-in-laws cousins brother who was a former Navy seal before becoming a dam inspector saw catfish at the dam bigger than a Volkswagon. And then retired from diving from fear and even had a strange aversion to bathtubs afterward. 

I know when other dams were blown the doubters ponted out a lack of oversized catfish but this will silence all the non-believers!


----------



## wolf_ty (May 24, 2004)

bravo !!!!!!!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

LMAO...This is hilarious...!  

Come on guys, lighten up a bit.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

if they would raise it another 10 ft i could fish from my porch!!!!!!good info lundy


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Not true, you have been given incorrect information. I just heard from someone in the very good knows, he got it from someone who really knows, he heard it from someone who heard it from a guy who knows a secretary of a guy who got a letter from the DNR.  It's all a conspiracy to allow some in crowd guys do some damn cussing and raise sugarcoated cane. :T What they are not telling you no one is allowed to take a boat out of the water and those catfish were only as big as mini-Coopers and they are selling them to Vietnam to stock the Mekong Delta. They will create a new Asian hybird flying carp with them. This is reliable info. Trust me! I don't trust second hand info,and pay less attention when I hear 30 different versions.
I knew what they were telling the public...they were holding back water with the dam...That is a no brainer. What possible reason would the Corps of Engineers, or whatever agency is repairing the dam have to lie about how much they are going to lower the lake? It's not like any government agency has ever exagerated the true. This is not a conspiracy. This kind of entertainment is usually expensive.
The dam is leaking. And I am not an animal...I AM NOT AN ANIMAL ! I AM NOT AN ANIMAL ! You ain't gonna believe this...any sentence that starts you ain't gonna believe this---I usually don't. If you merely want training for prevaracation you can always go to any catfish tournament and have your fill. You ain't gonna believe this, all the conspiracy theories that's fine. But, don't come to a public forum and state these theories and BS "inside information " where somebody may mistakenly think you know what your talking about.
According to an article I read in the toiletpaper Tappan may have to be drained completely because Jimmy Hoffa is burried at the bottom of the dam. I for one,will admit that I don't know as much about dam construction as the guys who design/build them,so I'll leave them to sit on their assess. It has everything to do with the HOUSIER DADDY CROWD , only a few select can get away with speaking their mind. What I've seen are a bunch of half truths trying to be passed off as fact.
I heard they are really planning to lower it to 11.4' but then you don't have the insider info like I got from my palm reader's crystal balls. Go ahead and laugh, if I'm wrong then I'll admit it later.  Mark my words, why is it whenever I makes a post on here that certain individuals ALWAYS attack me??? Oh yeah you can do that IF you are one of THE HOUSIER DADDY CROWD !!! I happen to have a little better source than that and I'm not going to reveal it. The same ones, with quantum powers. Until they know exactly where the water is coming from, everything written here is just rumors (*NEWSFLASH*...the water is coming from the clowns..err clouds I mean, yup, _da clouds_) It's all because of those durn carpers....With so many 'boils' along the dam at Salt Fork, I will speculate that there will be a major repair project forthcomming. Boils, boilies, why can't they stick with corn ? It seems that seven more boilies were discovered at the Dam in early June...vanilla balls. Get over it and if you dont like it, don't read anymore of it, and if it bothers you personally, get over it and if you dont like it, don't read anymore of it and if it bothers you personally, get over it and if you dont like it don't read anymore of it, and if it bothers you personally it's probably a conspiracy.
It's a conspiracy alright, they want to take away *MY* right to free speach and the ability to make an ass of myself. They only want to make assess of the damage themselves and make us look so sane all the freaking time, they are not lying just telling half the story. Some of you guys crack me up. Over the top, I think not, no, they are going to drain it from the bottom. I think you guys are part of the conspiracy (housier daddy ??) Seems that I have more education than is required. I'm way too over educated for the position of jug_lieing_, I use capitals and punkuation (steel not good at speeling, eh?) I'll attempt to keep us updated with the real stuff. It's them IN housier daddys causing all the problems. Making bogus reports on the dam draining. Yes this has descended to the most brilliant post of the week award level...although the selling of Tappan's Flatheads to the Chinese gov't ranks right up there.
Housier daddy... housier daddy ?? Oh no.... never mind...if you dont agree with what I just said, then you are probably wrong. I just ask that if you don't know, don't completely blow it off and basically call me a liar
Just my opinion...we all got one. Isn't this a great country!


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

lundy,
start a new thread..
clendening is going to be raised 11.3 feet..
lol


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope, sorry it's dropping and here's a picture to prove it, already down 4.3 feet !









You can see how there' flats showing(exposed) in the background. Boats are even getting standed, this poor girl said this is all she had to eat all day.










Here's a before picture, while it was still up...  










Now look how much it's lowered.










Kind of reminds me of that old song by Bonnie Rait..."Let's give'em something to talk about...."


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Following the discovery that the wax ring dam holding back the water in lake toilet bowl is leaking, and observing boils in various places in the bathroom carpeting, I'd like to announce that I will be lowering the water level in my toilet 6.79 inches. At that point I will halt the drawdown and assess the damage to see if further drawdown is necessary to complete repairs to the dam. While the water level is down I will also take some pics and map out the location of toilet mints, rust lines, etc..


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't wait to see those pictures......


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I know that we are all wired differently to some extent; and that we not only _don't_, but _can't_ see things the same way as each other to a degree. 
For this reason I simply want to say to those who think this thread is too dumb, silly, attacking, etc., that maybe to you with your sense of humor it seems so, but to many of us with a different sense of humor we find enjoyment in having some _innocent_ fun with ourselves and situations that arise. They are just joking and kidding around with each other, nothing more.
The key being that noone was, or is being personally attacked just because they, or what they posted are being referenced in a playful, fun way in this thread. 
It has nothing to do with an "in-croud". Anyone can be a part of the "croud" here. Thats the beauty of this site, there is no "inside group" that is separate from the rest.
Any of us can always, at any time join in what is going on... just jump in and have some fun. 

I love that about us! :B 


That is why I will travel across the state to meet and talk with any of you.

There is a great comaraderie here that we can, and do enjoy, and that adds to life's meaningfulness. At least for me.

BTW- I know these guys well enough to know that this is not a dig, or a jab at anyone. Its just some men having some fun with each other at our website.
Believe me when I say that some of them will get a kick, and laugh at reading my post here. 
There is humor all around us for some of us, and life is the better for it if we can see it.  


Lundy- thanks... 
MRFISH - You definitely have way too much time on your hands.  
Corey- You are beyond help my friend.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I just strung along some of the posts with slight alterations (almost everyone's comments)....BTW Rumi.....
HOUSIER DADDY ??


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

....'xactly!


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

The odnr and the U.S. ACE are not trying to decieve the public about water levels this year. Like all government they are in fact trying to catch up from last year. All of the local lakes were flooded 5 to 7 feet above normal pool and they could do nothing about it then. However given time to fix the problem they always do. In many cases late is better than never but not in this one. Somebody needs to tell them the problem has been solved and the flooding is over so they can stop draining Salt Fork. Unfortunately once they realize their mistake it will take another year to correct.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

there is NOTHING funny about coming on a open forum and making a ass out of yourself like one particular person has done SEVERAL times on this post already. if me or the average joe would post some of the things that he/she/or it has posted ........we would be removed. maybe this individual is looking for a butt kicking ??? who knows maybe this is how they get their jollies !!! i just know that i was warned when i joined the ogf that this one partciular person was a major ass..........yep i said ass.........am i allowed probably NOT but this individual can ??? where is this post funny in any way shape or form ?? lives COULD be in danger at salt fork if the dam ever fails........is that funny??? i dont think so at all.......maybe this makes me a prude ??? i just dont think that tha tremendous loss of life and property damage that COULD potentially occur is not a laughing matter. as far as all the half naked photos........ha ha ha ha........that is funny !!! i made a comment about that so now we throw them all over posts in a stab at me. heck i guess if one of you alls 5 yr old sons gets on the site and sees women in thongs thats ok with you ?? im not saying anymore, i do NOT want removed from the ogf but if it keeps up i'll be removing myself and im sure several more will follow. i am NOT the only person who feels the way i do............im just one of a few people who have the courage to speak up when things get out of line. i enjoy a good joke as much as the rest of my dumb hillbilly inbred family does but when you start being downright insulting towards me ..........im not gonna sit around on my butt and NOT respond. if you were looking for a response mrfishohio you got one.......now flex that authorative muscle and remove me till the next guy who speaks his mind comes along and you can run him off too. as far as the looking for a butt kicking comment above that was NOT a threat it was simply saying that some people arent as laid back as i am. you may get what you are looking for.  are all of the insults about the misspelling and punctuation neccessary......i dont think so........downright ignorant in my opinion more so then someone who misspells a couple of words........ mr high and mighty ....you might consider that for your screenname.  and people wonder why we think some of you have a major high and mighty complex...........geesh lighten up alittle yourself. have a nice day !!!!  i give this one hour and it will be removed and i probably will be too.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

P.S oh yeah i used one of them thar ensaclopedia thingy to make sure i speeled everything right for you alls........so you wouldnt make fun of my dumb unedgeycated ass !!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

To be honest I come here to read fishing reports.The mods of this site should make a "hole" topic for anything not related to fishing reports.Hell you can name it "Jerry springer" cause thats about what it is.Reading a bunch of 5 yr olds spat back and forth just looks bad for the site.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I agree looks like a lot of ignorance going on........high people in the chain being ignorant.......


And who are the ones with quantum powers?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

How can it be ignorant when someone copies what everyone's posted and you have to actually read you own stuff, eh ??  
_In case you didn't get it from the start,_ *the whole thread is a joke*. A sense of humor can be a good thing. *Get over it* and if you don't like it, don't read anymore of it, *and if it bothers you personally*, get over it and *if you don't like it,* don't read anymore of it. 
A very wise man said that. Take your own advice. 
Thanks for the laughs fellows.

Oh yeah, it's www.dictionary.com


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I know I have a good sense of humor......this is just stupid though......has nothing to do with the fact of where the posts came from.....just stuipid to even do this
Not really funny at all. Just taking a thread that got out of hand and being stupid with it.

I did not say it really bothers me. it is just ignorant.


----------



## eelram (Jul 4, 2005)

I know you do! I just don't know who has the quantum powers


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

We do.......


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

So go post in the joke section.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

It also stops being a joke when people start taking offense.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok guys...this one is done.


----------

